# New here. Hi all.



## Littlelady76 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi
I am a 44 year old female. I struggle with past trauma. I have kept it to myself for over 30 years. I finally sort help in February after hitting crisis point. I have just started meds and therapy. Long road. Its been a lonely one.


----------



## Welf (Mar 15, 2021)

Hello, welcome here. We all have our struggles here and we try to support eachother. 
I am happy you are on that road. I know its a long one. 
Do you have support at home?


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 15, 2021)

to the forum @Littlelady76
We're a friendly bunch. It's lovely to meet you


----------



## Littlelady76 (Mar 15, 2021)

I am married with 2 children. They are aware of my depression but I have never disclosed to them. Thank you for making me feel welcome.


----------



## Littlelady76 (Mar 15, 2021)

Catsmother said:


> to the forum @Littlelady76
> We're a friendly bunch. It's lovely to meet you


Thank you. Lovely to meet you to.


----------



## Welf (Mar 15, 2021)

Feel free to share as much or as little as you feel comfortable with. There will be someone to talk to you regardless


----------



## Littlelady76 (Mar 15, 2021)

I have never had no one to talk to so struggling to disclose. I wish I wasn't.


----------



## Welf (Mar 15, 2021)

I know where you are coming from. I am happy you have joined this forum. People here have gone through the same. Me too. I have been so alone at times and still are. Let me give you a virtual hug and tell you its ok. Its ok


----------



## PGen98 (Mar 15, 2021)

As a fellow newcomer to the site, it's nice to meet you .

Everything I have experienced so far shows that this is a very friendly and welcoming community and extremely supportive


----------



## Littlelady76 (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you both for your kind words. It means alot to me. X


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 15, 2021)

Littlelady76 said:


> I have never had no one to talk to so struggling to disclose. I wish I wasn't.


It is hard making that first step. 

No judgement from us here as we all know how hard it is to open up.


----------



## Pitszal (Mar 15, 2021)

You have certainly come to the right place. We are here for you


----------



## Gibby (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## mist (Mar 16, 2021)

Welcome aboard 👍


----------



## Butterfly88 (Mar 16, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## mzFreud (Mar 16, 2021)

Welcome, LittleLady76 - it's nice to have you here, looking forward to chatting with you!


----------



## Littlelady76 (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you all❤


----------



## Kyng (Mar 18, 2021)

Welcome aboard, Littlelady76! I hope you enjoy this place, and you find the help you seek  .


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi @Littlelady76 welcome! Hope you enjoy the forum. Everyone is really nice!


----------



## pat (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## marti (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Littlelady76


----------



## Foxy (Apr 24, 2021)

Welcome @Littlelady76 - we're  so happy you joined our forum family.


----------



## Lunacie (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi littlelady! Welcome. I'm pretty new here myself.

My trauma happened when I was 13, sexual abuse by my brother. When my daughter had her 13th birthday, I was 36 and I decided I needed some therapy. Good move, right? Nope, the therapist told me that "brother-sister exploration" was quite normal. He didn't ask me anything about family dynamics but even without taking that into account, believe me, it was traumatic. 

So it took me another 3 years to get up the courage to find a support group for survivors of sexual abuse/rape. That was really a good move. I hope your therapy and meds are helpful, and that you find new friends and support on this forum.


----------



## Spice (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the board.


----------

